

Debian Technical Committee chooses systemd as default init system - onestone
https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00332.html

======
onestone
The previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7203364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7203364)
was a bit premature. Now that Colin Watson has voted other options before F,
it's clear that D (systemd) will be the winner.

